# White sided rat snakes breeding



## snakess (Sep 3, 2012)

Heya,
Just been looking into white sided breeding and as far as can find out its recessive and so can work out breeding two het white sided together would produce 25% normal 50% het and 25% white sided. Then breeding a white sided with a het white sided would produce 50% white sided and 50% het. So then if I bred two white sided together would this produce 100% white sided? 

Thanks


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

yes, white sided x white sided = 100% white sided :2thumb:


----------



## snakess (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you! Just getting to grips with the basics.


----------

